# Ingenieur(s)wissenschaften



## chay73

¡Hola!
¿Hay alguna otra manera de decir Ingenieur Wissenschaft? En español por ejemplo se diría: "Estoy estudiando ingeniería". ¿Existe alguna forma de decir esto en alemán? o ¿Simplemente es: "Ich werde Ingenieur sein" y no hay otra manera?
 Vielen Dank!


----------



## Azkorra

En Alemán se tiende a especificar la carrera que se está estudiando.

Por ejemplo, se dice: Ich studiere Maschinenbau (ingeniería mecánica), Elektrotechnik (ingeniería electrónica), Mechatronik (qué sé yo, mecatrónica, supongo) etc.


----------



## chay73

¡Gracias Azkorra!


----------



## EvilWillow

También se puede decir "Ich studiere Ingenieurwissenschaften".


----------



## chay73

¡Gracias a todos! me imagino que la respuesta que estaba buscando era la de Ingeniurwissenchaften.... un pquito larga, ¿no? 
Gracias


----------



## jester.

La grafía correcta es Ingenieur*s*wissenschaften.


----------



## Sidjanga

jester. said:


> La grafía correcta es Ingenieur*s*wissenschaften.


Buenas:

No me parece que se escriba (necesariamente) con s; mirá aquí.
De hecho hay más de 17 veces más entradas *sin s* que con ella.
Sobre todo no creo que haya reglas fijas para su uso, y en el Duden podés encontrar esto:





> In|ge|ni|eu*r*|*w*is|sen|schaft,  die <meist Pl.>: Wissenschaft, die sich mit der theoretischen Bearbeitung technischer Probleme, mit der Technik (in Disziplinen wie Bauwesen, Maschinenbau, Elektrotechnik u.a.) befasst
> © Duden - Deutsches Universalwörterbuch 2001


Pero claro que sí que se escribe *con e*, que me parece era el problema, seguramente por descuido, arriba:
_Ingeni*e*urwissenschaften_.

...y "un poquito _largo_".., no sé, así es el alemán, compacto, y por eso a veces así de largo.  (pero verás que hay palabras mucho más largas, si buscás un poco, podrás encontrar un hilo que hubo acerca de eso como hace 10 meses, sobre las palabras más largas del alemán).

Saludos, y buen día para todos


----------



## jester.

No he oído nunca "Ingernieurwissenschaften" (sin s) y nunca lo diría. Quizás se trate de una diferencia regional...


----------



## Sidjanga

jester. said:


> Quizás se trate de una diferencia regional...


Es posible, pero tanto la Wikipedia como muchas universidades que ofrecen la carrera (véase el vínculo a Google que puse arriba, y también del Norte de Alemania [respecto a lo del "regional"]) la llaman así. Y como dije, Google da más de 17 veces más entradas para la versión sin s que la con ella.
No es mi opinión, es lo que hay, aunque a mí sí me suena mejor sin s.

Saludos


----------

